# HELLO!!!



## Nuttyuyen (Apr 3, 2005)

Hello! I love make up and have been on a little break because I have been so broke. I can't wait to get to know you girls!!







I'm all the way on the right


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!

I'm assuming you ladies had an awesome night?!?!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 3, 2005)

welcome to specktra!!!


----------



## Janice (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Nuttyuyen! Welcome to the site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are so CUTE!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 3, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Nuttyuyen!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 7, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

